
The Pirate Bay Will Not Appeal Order to Remove Torrents - jacquesm
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-will-not-appeal-order-to-remove-torrents-091208/
======
nazgulnarsil
being ordered to block someone from part of the internet strikes me the same
as being ordered to dam niagra falls with some toothpicks and elmers glue.

------
houseabsolute
It will be interesting to see how long this page
(<http://thepiratebay.org/legal>) remains accurate.

